# 2020 1099



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got a message a few minutes ago from Uber that my 1099 is available.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I just an e-mail saying I did not earn enough to get a 1099. Do I claim UI only as income??


----------



## Ray_uber (Dec 12, 2014)

New Uber said:


> I just an e-mail saying I did not earn enough to get a 1099. Do I claim UI only as income??


1099-G is the form you need to download on the Department of Labor website when you claimed your unemployment. That is definitely an income you earned last year.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

OK. Thank u.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

New Uber said:


> I just an e-mail saying I did not earn enough to get a 1099. Do I claim UI only as income??


Technically you need to claim all tour Uber earnings even if it was not enough to get a 1099


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

New Uber said:


> I just an e-mail saying I did not earn enough to get a 1099. Do I claim UI only as income??


If you used Uber income to get unemployment you better claim it on your taxes, you state already knows about it .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> If you used Uber income to get unemployment you better claim it on your taxes, you state already knows about it .


If you got a itemized statement . You did not use it for unemployment .
A itemized statement does not have a ein # . 
A statement is not a 1099 . 
But if uber gave you a Ein # You better file something lol Your correct .


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> If you got a itemized statement . You did not use it for unemployment .
> A itemized statement does not have a ein # .
> A statement is not a 1099 .
> But if uber gave you a Ein # You better file something lol Your correct .ein # .


an Ein# is for a business, not an individual. Individuals use SS#.
Having said that NYS Unemployment did and does except the Tax summary and the monthly. I used it for mine. if you don't qualify for a 1099K they will take the summary. they also except your 1040 Don't know about other states.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> If you got a itemized statement . You did not use it for unemployment .
> A itemized statement does not have a ein # .
> *A statement is not a 1099 *.
> But if uber gave you a Ein # You better file something lol Your correct .


As statements / Summary Reports do not have a valid OMB control number.

I don't believe Uber nor Lyft have legal standing to give anyone a EIN as that has to be applied for through the IRS.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> As statements / Summary Reports do not have a valid OMB control number.
> 
> I don't believe Uber nor Lyft have legal standing to give anyone a EIN as that has to be applied for through the IRS.


Uber gave me a Ein to file for unemployment if i like to do so . 
I did not take the free cheese any of it .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I wonder what there motive is / was for doing that. To trip you up , into comittting fraud.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I haven't driven for Uber in months. Now when I log in, they want me to submit license, registration, inspection, etc and won't let me do or see anything else. Is anyone else in this same situation?


----------

